# Vibes for my Tokay please :(



## echodomino (13 February 2013)

She's not been right for about a week, she shed then stopped eating and is barely moving. She's going to the vets tomorrow see if we can find out what's wrong with her.

She could do with some famous H&H vibes if there are any floating around.

The most shocking thing is that normally can't get near her as she's quite nasty but the last 3 days I've been able to handle her - WITHOUT gloves!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 February 2013)

Lots and lots of *vibes* for Tokay.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (14 February 2013)

Hope that all goes as well as possible with your Tokay. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## muddygreymare (14 February 2013)

Lots of vibes coming your way x


----------



## echodomino (14 February 2013)

Thanks guys 

She's got to stay in for a few days  poorly girly.

They're going to xray her to rule out eggs, he couldn't feel any but said they can go off when they're small. She had some clear discharge out of her nose/mouth when he looked in her mouth, her mouth was the right colour, he thinks it may be respiratory so wants to take the xray, put her on some anti biotics and take it from there


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 February 2013)

How is Tokay doing today?


----------



## echodomino (16 February 2013)

Not responding  they're going to keep her in and on the antbiotics and I've got to ring back Monday.

My horse is in too now :'( He's has a 3 inch gaping *possible* kick wound which needed flushing and bandaging and probing and god knows what else because there was joint fluid seeping out. He should be home tomorrow


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 February 2013)

Oh no!  Poor kitty. I hope your horse is OK too. 

*vibes* for both of them.


----------



## echodomino (16 February 2013)

Thank you


----------



## lurcher98 (16 February 2013)

Not a tokay but my skink had similar symptoms and the discharge and it turned out to be respiratory. Antibiotics took ages to work


----------



## echodomino (17 February 2013)

There's still hope she'll be ok then?

They only administer them every three days so hopefully tomorrow she'll have picked up.

Was hoping after the last 18months my luck had changed but nooo lol


----------



## lurcher98 (17 February 2013)

Yes there's still hope  may be worth worming her/him too as that can make them sickly.


----------



## lurcher98 (17 February 2013)

Can't edit as on phone but I see you say she's just shed too, that can make them go off their food too


----------



## echodomino (18 February 2013)

lurcher98 said:



			Yes there's still hope  may be worth worming her/him too as that can make them sickly.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that lol, vet phoned again this morning and they're giving her till Weds then they're thinking of treating for worms and maybe taking a blood test. They've said they'll give her til then for the anti biotics to kick in plus the exotics vet isn't back in until then.

On the positive my horse came home today


----------



## lurcher98 (18 February 2013)

Fingers crossed for her  hopefully she'll join your horse back home soon  why do we have theses flippin animals lol all they do is worry us


----------



## lurcher98 (20 February 2013)

Any news on your girl ?


----------



## echodomino (20 February 2013)

Not heard anything yet


----------



## echodomino (20 February 2013)

Just spoken to the vet, she'd deteriorated very rapidly, barely breathing/not breathing, weak heart beat and no response to stimuli so have had her pts so she's no longer suffering.

RIP Spotty Dotty :'(


----------



## lurcher98 (20 February 2013)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that rip spotty dotty x


----------

